# SALT creek archery range



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is there web site guys. There Range just opened up today. But they still got some work to do on it. But they should have it all ready by the weekend. They plan on having one Torment this year. I will post it up when they send it to me. Here there web site check it out.

www.saltcreek3D.com


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks good. I will play hooky from work to take my son there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I't realy fun coures that for sure. I will be hitting it up on the 26th of this month.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

The range looks cool, I have just got my bow up and running again and some new arrows, so i'll definately have to get up there. Membership fee or just pay as you go? Also it looked like you have a standard range area to get things on target before hitting the 3D is that right?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TLB said:


> The range looks cool, I have just got my bow up and running again and some new arrows, so i'll definately have to get up there. Membership fee or just pay as you go? Also it looked like you have a standard range area to get things on target before hitting the 3D is that right?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim


You can pay a member fee or you can just pay the 5 dollar fee every time you go. It on a turst base to. so please do pay guys. Yes there is a little spot for you to shoot befor hitting the 3d coures. I hope I answered your question and if you have any more feel free to ask.

O yea guys I dont work for them or anything. I just like the coures and figer you guys would to.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

There's a Salt Creek in Brigham City? Wow, I thought Nephi had the only "Salt Creek". Small state.

Course looks fun though.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

salt creek is also a Waterfowl Managment Area just outside of tremonton. i believe that is where the name is derived if im not mistaken.

Lane is a good guy and comes from a good family. a really good set up they have out there.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

I went and shot it today it was one of the best courses i have shot. it was very well worth the travel time for me also was cheaper than most places. also you can shoot it all day for $5   +1 for salt creek-great job


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

elkaholic226 said:


> I went and shot it today it was one of the best courses i have shot. it was very well worth the travel time for me also was cheaper than most places. also you can shoot it all day for $5   +1 for salt creek-great job


Im glad you like the coures.Did they have it marked pretty good ?


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

It was marked real well. I liked shooting across the creek and finding your spots thru the trees. There was 4 of us that went and before we left we made plans to go back.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good. look like i will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Gcox1930 (Oct 31, 2021)

Is this place still open? If so where is the address or how can I find this place. Thanks.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't heard of anyone shooting it for a few years now. So I think the answer is no.

Depending on your location the Weber county Archery Park is an excellent venue with both indoor and outdoor ranges.









Weber County Archery Park


Learn more about our community and explore attractions, places to stay, events, restaurants and more with the official Visit Ogden Convention & Visitors Bureau.



www.visitogden.com


----------

